# Split Second nur 4 mal Spielbar?



## Niza (7. August 2011)

Moin,

Mein Bruder hat Original Split Second Velocity
Er hat folgendes Problem:
Vorher hat es immer funktioniert
Als er es nach der 5ten installation spielen wollte , 
da ließ sich das Spiel nicht starten .
Beim ersten versuch zu starten funktioniert die Aktivierung übers Internet nicht mit der Begründung sinngemäß"lässt sich nur 4 mal aktivieren"
Und dass Spiel lässt sich dann nicht starten
PS: Er hat öfters Windows neu installiert
​Bitte um Hilfe 

Danke im Vorraus 
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## nulchking (7. August 2011)

Einfach an den Support wenden würde ich sagen, die werden dann das Spiel wieder "freischalten"


----------



## Zergoras (8. August 2011)

Wie oben schon gesagt, wende dich an den Support. Dein Bruder hat wohl nach jeder Installation vergessen die Aktivierung zu widerrufen, somit wird immer eine Aktivierung aufgebraucht. Dabei wird man bei der Deinstallation doch darauf hingewiesen.


----------

